# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Wet Lucid Dream?

## dreamy

Hello

I have never experienced any wet dream until few minutes before.
Today after lunch, I was lucid dreaming through a nap as usual.
I had a sex with a girl and I experienced many orgasms in my LD like many times before.
It was really good. but.. OH MY GOD, I ejaculated in my underwear!!
I can't understand why it happend. I have erotic LDs about 2~3 times a month. but I never ejaculated last many experiences.
I'm shy that I'm saying many embarassed words here with my poor english.. but I'm curious so much!

HAPPY NEW YEAR

----------


## JeX

Maybe it just built for a long time...haha I'm not sure...sorry.

----------


## h0ju

Ive had this but I was exiting the dream and the feeling didnt stop

----------


## MartinB

I don't really know, but most dream sex end in a wet dream for me and contrary to what most people experience, I do not wake up immediately afterwards either.  It's happened in LD's about 4 times over the past two weeks alone, but sometimes dream sex will not result in a wet dream, even though I feel an orgasm in the dream.  It just seems to be totally random whether it happens or not.

I just find it absolutely fascinating that I can fall to sleep in the early morning and then orgasm purely based on my imagination and hallucination.  It's become almost like a much more enjoyable alternative to masturbation, lol.

----------


## Crono1000

this might be more likely to happen if you haven't "released" in a while.  That is to say if you do not ejaculate when you are awake, you are more likely to ejaculate in your sleep.  The more you release in the day, the less likely you will at night.  This also depends on your age.  A teenager will most likely have a wet dream every night that he doesn't orgasm during the day whereas an adult is more likely to have one once a week or even a month if he doesn't orgasm during that time.

----------


## Barbizzle

hehe, what a unique experince.  I dont think I can add too much more, but maby you should, um, "realse" yoruslef more often in the day if you dont wnat this to hapen again  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamy

Oh, thank you guys. But I ejaculated once yesterday.   :Oops:  
I'm so confused because I started lucid dreaming about 10 years before, but it is the first time I ejaculated in a dream.
Since last week, I study mathmatics about 14 hours a day. Could it have something relation to this happening?

----------


## Howie

Once you pass adolescence one does normally not have wet dreams any longer.
I am not saying YOU are abnormal. Just this occurrence.
I don't really know if this would be considered a physical condition or not. 
I guess if it happens in school, you would want to stop it.

Perhaps you were moving around in your dream. Sleep paralysis allows some movement at times. As a result you could have been making physical contact with your jeans provoking the physical sensation which enticed  a wet dream.

----------


## RCLefty

Well, you said this was a nap after lunch at school, were you lying down or sitting?  I would think sitting; at school there are not many places to lie down.

Many things about sleep can be different whn you are in a sitting position, for example, when I have fallen asleep sitting down in the past (a hard thing to do in the first place), I found it difficult to wake up and break sleep paralysis even when I tried very, very hard to do so.  It took several attempts.  This has never happened when lying down for me.

It is very possible that nerve conduction velocity, or perhaps something else entirely, is effected by this in a way that may have caused your experience.

----------


## Suspiro

Ive had two or three wet dreams before (that i remember)...but i could'nt get one in LD.

But I only tried once...i can always control my dreams but i cant control my emotions in them, it stinks.

----------


## Citrusponge

This has happened to me a couple of times. Last night actually was the most recent... quite annoying. I don't remember anything from that particular dream last night (I doubt it was lucid )... probably because I was rush to deal with the mess :[ 

Anyway, I never feel any orgasm in dreams, lucid or otherwise. I've resolved not to bother trying to. Just wakes me up and makes mess :/

----------


## Gus

ive gone for weeks or months (im a teenager) without ejaculation and never had a wet dream that i can recall

ive also gone for weeks and months where i was hardcore like multiple times a day and still had no wet dreams

guess my mind doesnt really care either way hmmm...

i do recall actually urinating in a dream last night (didnt urinate in real life) but i did get up and have to pee really bad

ne way, im sorry this experience you speak of happened at school   ::roll::

----------


## BillyBob

your experience is the only reason i dont try to LD at school  :wink2: 

im really sory this happened to you    ::?:   but in my experiences actually ejaculating in my LDs is about a 50/50 chance (im a teenager) so i never know when its going to actually happen and when its not, (although i think the actual vividness of the dream will have some effect on it, the less vivid making it less likely)

PS. dont people usually walk past you and note that your fully extended even when you dont actually ejaculate   :tongue2:

----------

